# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  Уведомление

## pammTom

Здравствуйте Уважаемый владелец сайта forum.ruboard.ru 


Уведомляем Вас, что до Нового Года осталось Всего несколько недель! 
Новый год – это праздник добра, мечты, новой жизни, а также, 
это время больших продаж и высоких прибылей. 

По статистике портала  Яндекс.Маркет, в ноябре, уровень продаж и заказов 
в Российском сегменте интернет-магазинов и сайтов-услуг, вырос на 30 % 
по сравнению с октябрем. 

Мы надеемся что Вы отметили данный рост на своем сайте. 
Если нет, значит Вашему сайту, трагически не хватает рекламы. 

Для тех кто хочет срочно прорекламировать свой сайт, 
С 20 ноября по 3 декабря мы проводим акцию низких цен! 

Всего за 500 рублей, Вы получите 
1. ссылки с 500 сайтов 
2. более 2500 объявлений на форумах 

Не упустите свой шанс!!! 


Подробнее об акции читайте здесь: 

red222.ru/14900.htm

----------

